# How do I know if I've been hypnotized?



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

I too, have just started the tapes. I do feel very realxed and trusting of Mike's voice as I listen, but I don't know if I am truly hypnotized since I am still conscious and very focused on his voice as he tells me to be. I guess I can describe the feeling as being serene yet aware of my surroundings and his voice.I have read on here that most people fall asleep and never remember a word he says. I am just the opposite, but I believe in what he is "safely and gently" telling me. I am only through day 3, but feel more able to relax with each session. Have any of you who have been through the program behave like I do during the sessions? Do you find yourself able to get deeper and deeeper into a relaxed state as time progresses?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello C_M_C! You are just as you should be with listening, just calm and serene yet completely aware of your surroundings. In the beginning I never fell asleep either, but there is really no wrong way of listening. Just keep on relaxing and being mellow! You are doing just fine! Enjoy your journey!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Callmecolt, Marilyn is right and just let go and feel relaxed. There can be diffferent degress of how deep a person goes into trance, but most go far enough, so try not to worry about that, just be comfortable and try not to focuss to hard conciously, as its going to the subconcious brain, just keep focused on his voice and the music. Its also way way early for you and from what yyou posted here you are really doing fine, no problem. Also, yes it is easier really as you go to get relaxed, because it becomes more of a habit for the body and mind to relax and know everything is safe as you go and do it more. It is not totally uncommon for some people to try to hard to "Get it", but just by listening your subconcious will "get it" and make the changes it needs as you progress and it excepts the changes and gradually makes them over time.







So there is no work involved in it really, other then to listen, so you know. If your mind drifts or wanders just bring it back to his voice and the music. If you ever have any questions feel free to ask that is never a problem.


----------

